# Online Dog Training Lessons



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

A few of my favorite websites with "lessons" on dog training:


Training Levels
http://www.dragonflyllama.com/%20DOGS/%20Dog1/levels.html
From site: "These training levels are designed to produce a dog that is three weeks short of a title in any dogsport, or three weeks from learning the basics of any job. A dog that thinks, that eagerly goes into new situations, that performs reliably, that is comfortable in public, a good traveller, capable of giving full attention to the handler and working at any reasonable distance."

Clicker Training Lessons
http://www.clickerlessons.com/
Basic training lessons including sit, down, stand, stay, targeting, loose-leash walking, recall, and leave it.

Shirley's Six Lessons
http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/lessons.html 
6 basic training lessons.


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, very nice reads for the rookie like myself








Regards, Elgin


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Old topic from 2009.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

